# 27'' scale Drop A - what gauge strings?



## Faldoe (May 19, 2015)

Playing an LTD 27'' scale baritone. Currently have the D'Addario 12-54 on there.

The strings are a bit floppy on the lower strings. What gauge would you suggest and what brand? I'm trying to find the best gauge that will make the strings tight given the tuning - Drop A or B Standard.

Anyone try Pyramid strings? I hear they are very good.


----------



## akinari (May 19, 2015)

Personally, I would use Kalium Strings' .061 .045 .033 .024 .017p .013p .009p set for this, but the treble strings might feel stiff if you're not used to it. I rarely bend though.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 19, 2015)

it sounds like you're using a 6 string, so I'd assume your tuning is, low to high, A-E-A-D-F#-B

and, another assumption here, you like the tension of a standard 10-46 set in Drop D on a 25.5" guitar

So, here's what that looks like

Len 25.5

E4 .010" dapl == 16.21#
B3 .013" dapl == 15.38#
G3 .017" dapl == 16.57#
D3 .026" danw == 18.41#
A2 .036" danw == 19.54#
E2 .046" danw == 17.48#

So, what'd I'd suggest for Drop A would be this

Len 27"

B3 .012" dapl == 14.69#
F3# .016" dapl == 14.66#
D3 .025" danw == 19.16#
A2 .034" danw == 19.73#
E2 .046" danw == 19.6#
A1 .062" danw == 16.15#

And keep in mind that, 3rd string for the drop A set is wound - you'll be glad you go with a wound 3rd string, instead of plain.


----------



## makesexnotwar (May 20, 2015)

I use Ernie Ball Cobalt .062 - 0.010 on my 27 scale 7 stringer. Works fine for drop A


----------



## pkgitar (May 20, 2015)

I'm using the Ernie Ball 13-72 on my 28" Mike Mushok Ibanez. Works great. Can't see myself going any lower that's for sure. I never really set up my guitar properly until recently, so with a high ish action there was no shot of doing bends on any of the strings. But I set the truss rod properly and lowered the action a bit and now I can bend or play (not the fastest) leads like any of my guitar with 10-52s.


----------



## Felvin (May 20, 2015)

After testing a lot of brands and gauges I now use Elixir 9-46+68 on my 7-strings (25,5" and 26,5") for drop A. Balanced and the higher strings stay bendable. Should also be ok for half an inch more.


----------



## Faldoe (May 20, 2015)

Sorry, I forgot to clarify that it is a 6 string.


----------



## Faldoe (May 20, 2015)

Zeno said:


> it sounds like you're using a 6 string, so I'd assume your tuning is, low to high, A-E-A-D-F#-B
> 
> and, another assumption here, you like the tension of a standard 10-46 set in Drop D on a 25.5" guitar
> 
> ...



Is there a company that makes a set with those gauges?


----------



## jwade (May 20, 2015)

For B/dropped A on my 28" baritone 6, I run a D'Addario 59-10 set minus the 10. Going much heavier would create far too much tension.


----------



## UnstableinLINY (May 21, 2015)

I use an .068 on one setup and I got a .054 on the other. 

Hate the .054. It is too loose.

.068 is good but it is too beefy for good pick attack IMO.

I bet a .060" is just about right.


----------



## TamanShud (May 24, 2015)

Look into Circle K/Kalium Strings dude. There's not much better around for baritone or ERG strings


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 26, 2015)

I use 9, 12, 15/16, 25, 34, 46, 64/65 for drop A on my 7421XL. All D'addario, though I've thought about trying Kalium again.


----------



## ImNotAhab (May 26, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I use 9, 12, 15/16, 25, 34, 46, 64/65 for drop A on my 7421XL. All D'addario, though I've thought about trying Kalium again.



This but with a 62 instead of a 64. 


Feels good, man.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 30, 2015)

I use D'addario EXL158 13-17-26w-36-46-62 on both my agile AL2000 bari and my blacktop tele, both are 27". the high strings are a little stiff but I got used to it pretty quickly. also +1 for wound third. the blacktop came with a plain third and it suuuuuuucked. sounded like ass and felt like it was cutting my finger.


----------



## rockskate4x (May 31, 2015)

Falode said:


> Is there a company that makes a set with those gauges?



d'addario nyxl


----------

